# Watermelon???



## KhakiGirl (Jun 4, 2011)

I came across some 9 cent seedless watermelons at my local farmer's market and I'm itching to do something with them (haven't bought any yet). These things are HUGE and there is no way that hubby and I will finish a quarter before it goes bad.

Currently I primarily dry fruits and veggies from the market but I have dabbled a little bit into canning. Is there anything that I can do with these beauties? We don't care for pickled food and aren't much of jam/jelly people. Currently we're working on getting away from the freezers as storage.

I considered drying the melon into a power and then using to sprinkle into smoothies or over vanilla ice cream or yogurt. Not sure that would work?

Any ideas or do I have to let this deal pass?

Thanks!


----------



## joyfulheart (May 7, 2011)

I kjnow you say you aren't much into jam/jelly, but watermelon jelly is super easy, fun and makes great gifts. Always give some to new neighbors, etc...

Of course, fruit salad

Also watermelon fruit leather.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Wine, ain't hard ta do an mighty tastey!


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Pickled watermelon rind...mm mm good. I know you said you don't care for pickled food, but for the others, here it is 

We use a recipe we got from southernfood, with a few modifications like my dad used to make...we leave out the cinnamon sticks and food coloring, and use the redhot cinnamon candies instead.

watermelon rind, 4 quarts of 1-inch chunks (see directions for preparation)
3 quarts water
3/4 cup salt
1 quart white or cider vinegar
8 cups sugar
2 tablespoons whole cloves
10 to 12 3-inch cinnamon sticks, broken into 1-inch pieces
1/2 teaspoon mustard seed
red food coloring, optional

Preparation:

Peel green skin and cut off inner pink from watermelon rind; cut into 1-inch chunks and measure 4 quarts. Put in a non-metal bowl and add the water and salt. Add more water if necessary, to cover the rind chunks. Cover and soak overnight in refrigerator. Drain and cover with clear water; transfer to a large saucepan or Dutch oven. Bring to a boil and continue to boil for 30 minutes; drain. Pour vinegar into an 8-quart kettle; add sugar. Tie spices in a cheesecloth bag and add to vinegar mixture. Bring mixture to a boil. Remove from heat and let stand for 15 minutes. Add the drained watermelon rind. Boil gently until rind is transparent and syrup is slightly thickened, about 45 to 55 minutes. Remove spices 15 minutes before done and add the food coloring, if using, just to tint. 

Spoon into hot sterilized 1-pint jars, leaving about 1/2-inch head space, and seal. Process jars in boiling water bath for 10 minutes. For altitudes from 1,001 to 6,000 feet, process for 15 minutes. For altitudes over 6,000 feet, process for 20 minutes.

Makes about 4 pints.


----------



## KhakiGirl (Jun 4, 2011)

:2thumb:All great ideas, but I think I'm going to have to pass on these beauties. I have apples, strawberries and just a bit of rhubarb already lined up for the dehydrator. (Honey I need another one!) Last night I tried my 1st lb of hamburger (looks awesome!) and there is some A-1 in there that I'm trying to power (in response to the husbands "can we...").


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Preserve the taste of summer by making watermelon ice cream and stashing it in the freezer. Ive made cantalope ice cream too and its wonderful!. You can also pickle the rinds of melons and can them


----------



## joyfulheart (May 7, 2011)

oooh, centraltn-- ICE CREAM.... sounds wonderful!

Maybe a sorbet too?? 
Watermelon margaritas?


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

DANGIT! NOW I want a WATERMELON!


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

> All great ideas, but I think I'm going to have to pass on these beauties. I have apples, strawberries and just a bit of rhubarb already lined up for the dehydrator. (Honey I need another one!) Last night I tried my 1st lb of hamburger (looks awesome!) and there is some A-1 in there that I'm trying to power (in response to the husbands "can we...").


Just remember, anything you put in the jar.. the flavor of it will be doubled or trippled in the canning process AND it can restrict how that hamburger will be able to be used when openned. Other than that, HAVE AT IT DARLIN!


----------

